# Avatar II



## gphpgl (Jul 26, 2015)

Avatar is one of the great movies i've ever seen. Now i am excited to watch the next part of the movie. Does anyone know when the next part of the movie will be released? I heard the director have decided to release 2nd and 3rd part at a time. Is it true?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2015)

Personally I thought the movie was a pretty great looking movie, but the plot was just stolen from Dances with Wolves and Pocahontas.
Also Avatar 2 will be released Release date: December 25, 2017 (USA)
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ava...5.4928j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## koim (Jul 26, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Personally I thought the movie was a pretty great looking movie, but the plot was just stolen from Dances with Wolves and Pocahontas.


This. I saw the movie LONG after it was out and it had never struck me how people only talked about how beautiful the sceneries and cgi were and never told about the story.
until he meets neytiri in the forest.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 26, 2015)

It took me a bit to figure out what you meant. I completely forgot that movie existed. I thought you meant the terrible The Last Airbender movie. As for the movie you meant, it doesn't surprise me, the first movie did really well.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jul 26, 2015)

The plan is for a trilogy, from what I dug up at one point. Got to wondering about it and eventually found a video that supposedly was a VERY early trailer for the second movie, something to show investors and the like. Most of it was recycled footage from the first movie, which throws doubt into the mix as to it being genuine, but there were some bits in there that may be from early filming for the second part.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

James Cameron`s Avatar? It was okay but way overrated for its own good.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

I saw it and damn it is one of the most overrated movies that effects that lacked substance


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2015)

And I thought Titanic was overrated, but this one takes the cake. Cool CGI for the time, but the movie just made me think, "why?"


----------



## Vipera (Jul 28, 2015)

Avatar's overrated thoughts are very overrated. Whoever talks about "stolen plot" has probably never been in a cinema the last 20 years.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Avatar's overrated thoughts are very overrated. Whoever talks about "stolen plot" has probably never been in a cinema the last 20 years.


Or ever!
Pretty much any cinema story follows, is from, or is inspired from another work of any kind even since the early days


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And I thought Titanic was overrated, but this one takes the cake. Cool CGI for the time, but the movie just made me think, "why?"


The special effects look neat but the plot itself and characters are just downright uninteresting, imo.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The special effects look neat but the plot itself and characters are just downright uninteresting, imo.


At the same time the CGI is starting to look dated by newer movies but that's why it doesn't add long lasting appeal but story does


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2015)

imo, I think all it really had going for it was it was its CGI and push for 3D in cinemas.


----------

